# Flex cover



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Talk to me ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As in....?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

What flux offer. Just reading on there website.

Just looking at some of the brokers really put me off


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

or is it flex drive..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

Full details can be found here:

Click Here

It's a great benefit to have if you already have the 'Driving other cars third party' benefit, it gives a comprehensive style cover for the vehicle.

If you have any questions please feel free to drop me a PM.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

dan you have a pm


----------

